# What kind of algae?



## cdunn1221 (Jan 28, 2018)

New tank set up for less than two weeks. Keep getting this brown algae on driftwood that is fuzzy. Sorry for the bad pics. What kind of algae does this look like?

















It does come off pretty easily with toothbrush. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

The picture is bad enough that I'm not 100%, but it's probably just a mold/fungus growing on the wood. It's totally normal for newly introduced wood in the aquarium and it will eventually stop doing that. The brown in it could be diatoms which will also clear as the tank establishes.


----------



## Orichid123 (Feb 25, 2018)

looks like diatoms no problem will disapate try using florish excel


----------



## Stayinblitzed (Jun 21, 2017)

Hello
I’m dealing with a few different types of ages. Can anyone help identify them? In the first pic it’s the algae on the leaf that concerns me the most. The last pic I’m not as worried because it’s in the back of the tank and is some food for snails shrimp and my Otos. The second pic of the baby tears I really want to get rid of that stuff. I pull it up in small chunks and i can’t get rid of it


----------



## Stayinblitzed (Jun 21, 2017)

Oops sorry meant to make that a new thread. Didn’t mean to post on this


----------

